# All-Clad Acquisition Saga



## spatule (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello All!

I bought my first pieces of All-Clad Stainless cookware yesterday after much consideration. I looked at Calphalon One, but felt the overall workmanship of All-Clad to be better.

All-Clad's saute pans have an interesting pricing structure. I shopped Table Talk, Bed, Bath & Beyond and Macy's. A 3qt saute pan retails for 194.99 at all three locations. Table Talk had a 25% off sale going, so the pan was 148.75 there. However, B, B & B had a 6 qt. for 159.99?? I was puzzled by this, and the attendant at the store said the 3qt. was more popular because of the shallow sides.

At Macy's I found a 3.5qt saute pan for 99.99! I confirmed that it was the exact same line and packaging (Stainless USA), then bought it. The only difference between this pan and the 3/6qt. is a domed as opposed to flat lid. I bought the 12qt. multi cooker at the same time, and its flat lid fits the saute pan. I also bought a 1qt. saucier for 39.99. Seems like the 3.5qt. saute is a gonga. 

I used my new "toys" that evening to prepare a balsamic vinegar and red wine reduction over a perfectly sauteed salmon fillet. The pan is definitely the real deal, and beat my other pan(s) hands-down in terms even heat and browning. One minor surprise was how quickly the sauce stopped boilng when removed from the burner; very nice. My old, heavy aluminum - copper disc bonded pan is not so responsive.

The saucier is nice too. I am not so sure about the 12qt. multi-cooker. The sides are thin and do not have an aluminum core. The inserts also do not seem to fit snugly enough. I have been having a tough time finding a decent stockpot in the 12qt. range.

All in all, satisfied with All-Clad (so far). :chef:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Are you sure the pan is All-Clad. I've never seen such a pan in their catalog or in any of the stores. If it's All-Clad, it will say so in two or three places.

Shel


----------



## spatule (Aug 14, 2007)

Definitely. All-Clad on the long handle at the base where it connects to the pan, parallel with the rivets. All-Clad on the other handle, engraved in the handle. Looks exactly like the 3.5 and 6 in that regard. Also has the exact same packaging, warranty card, etc.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Glad they're working out for you. And I hope you never have problems, cuz All-Clad, in my experience, has the worst customer service department of any cookware company I know of.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Ahh, I see - it's a Macy's exclusive. If you feel like it, can you provide the measurements for the pan depth and the diameter. Thanks!

Shel


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

What I find so interesting is that where I live, Omaha Nebraska, none of the stores include All Clad in their sales. We don't have a Macy's , but we do have Bed, Bath & Beyond, which specifically excludes A.C. from their percent off coupons. We also have Younkers, a regional dept store owned by Saks, which specifically excludes it as well. I suppose it's just the market. Glad you're enjoying your new toys.


----------



## spatule (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, that's depressing. :beer:

I am just a newbie learner, so any recommendations you might have would be appreciated. I am not afraid to switch brands, and am not afraid to spend $ for good service. 

Thanks.


----------



## spatule (Aug 14, 2007)

My imprecise measurements indicate:

10 7/16" inside diameter, maybe 10 1/2", 3" depth.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks - that's very helpful and saves me a trip to Macy's.

Shel


----------



## cooker4 (Aug 30, 2007)

MetroKitchen actually offers free shipping over $49 on their site, which obviously would include pretty much any All-Clad item. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

FYI, AngryBob- Younker's is now owned by Bon Ton Stores, in case that makes a difference for what's stocked in the stores. I used to work for an affiliate store when Saks owned them.


----------



## garebdoan (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice post..............................!!!!!


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

Spatule,

When I became of age, my mama called me to her side.

She said, "Son, you're growing up now, pretty soon you'll buy some Allclad."

And then she said:


Just because you've become a young man now

There's still some things that you don't understand, now.

Before you ask some clerk for the pan, now,

Keep your money for as long as you can, now.

My mama told me, You'd better shop around.

Oh yeah, You better shop around.

(with apologies to Barry Gordy


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

That's GREAT! :lol:


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

Mezzaluna, Thanks for the info. Goes to show I haven't been there in a while. That's what happens when they close the location with the best housewares dept.


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

I've only called All-Cllad customer service for information, never a complaint. But, they've always been very helpful and informative. Since A.C. is built like a tank, I don't see myself needing to call them for any other reason. 

I guess I'm saying that I wouldn't let any issue with customer service stop you from purchasing All-Clad because it's great stuff.


----------

